# JL Audio components + Custom False Floor + A3 hatch = Come in and check



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

So, I've always been picky about audio systems and their sound quality. Adding a simple sub+amp+box in the hatch was not for me as I really hate losing functionality of the factory foam tool boxes and spare tire well as well as trunk space (specially in a small hatch, i couldn't afford to lose anymore space)
I am no pro when it comes to audio components and customized installs. A local A3 owner from a local forum happened to work at a very reputable audio shop in town so we were brainstorming some ideas and he came up with an idea of building a false floor which will indeed raise the floor level but I would still get full use of the full size hatch horizontally and vertically.
The whole idea of false floors are usually too much for many people but this was the best solution for me. I had 5 goals that I needed to achieve by adding the sub and amp. 
1. Power & Quality of added bass of course








2. No hatch space lost (except depth wise since I hardly ever carry big stuff)
3. Still wanted to get easy access to the tools and spare tire when I needed to.
4. Wanted to be able to disconnect and remove the entire assembly quick as possible without too much hassles.
5. definitely didn't want anything fancy and crazy, I wanted something as clean as possible
By utilizing "quick disconnect wires" and vanity top plates, I can disconnect and remove the entire assembly in just under 2 minutes. 

OK, so enough of the bull-crap story that only matters to me









So the parts.....
Although on the pricey side, I've been eyeing on the JL Audio's rather new Thin Line subwoofers 13TW5 model that is a huge 13.5" in diameter but only 2.5" in depth weighing in at 18.5lbs























Amps...
I stayed with the same company, didn't really want to cheap out on the amps either. So I got the JL Audio G1700 700W Monoblock Amplifier that would constantly and properly power up the thin beast.








Now, on to the finished product...
With the grill attached








Without the grill, bare naked sub








Close-up of the oh-so-pretty subwoofer
















Quick disconnects and wiring (just disconnect the blue thing, fuse, RCA jack and I'm done disconnecting the whole thing to remove from the car)








Impressions:
Well needless to say, this thing will wake you up from the dead, yet creates a very clean bass that won't vibrate the whole chassis and your body. (Unless of course, i want it too







)
I was very surprised... I have the stock Bose headunit EQ Bass setting set to 3 levels higher than absolute zero (the left most setting) but it still beats hard enough. Maybe if I set it to the right most setting at full bass, my windows will shatter??








Now I didn't want to switch to aftermarket headunit since I really don't like the look of aftermarket universal din/double din units fitted on our cars... So I stayed with the stock stereo but it really looks like I might have to seriously look into swapping it out for a nice Pioneer double din nav/dvd units.
Other than that... this will help me wake up better on my morning commutes


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that looks great! 
did you need to use an adapter to hook up the sub, or does the Bose unit already have RCA outs?


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I like it, nice job Yoon. The False floor is brilliant.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (3lfk1ng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3lfk1ng* »_I like it, nice job Yoon. The False floor is brilliant.

agree. Nice and clean install...well thought out.


----------



## dylan22 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: JL Audio components + Custom False Floor + A3 hatch = Come in and check (yoonskim)*

Can't see the pics for some reason but I'm pretty interested, I can only see the manufacturer pics of the subs and amp. Do you have another link?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: JL Audio components + Custom False Floor + A3 hatch = Come in and check (yoonskim)*

I'd love to see a video of you removing the unit. And some pics of the box outside of the car. Did you upgrade any of the other speaker components, or just the sub addition? Nice work!


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

where did you tap into for LOC, so you can keep the stock HU?


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

A milli, a milli, a milli, a milli..........


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: JL Audio components + Custom False Floor + A3 hatch = Come in and check (yoonskim)*

Great choice for a sub. JL Audio is well known for producing the Fathom series of audiophile subs for home audio/theater, of which I'm a big fan of. They definitely know what they're doing in that department and it must sound like super clean bass in the A3!
That's a clean setup... wish I had the cash to do something like that but I'm too busy spending $$ on home audio.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Nice one Yoon. Do I need to upgrade my sound system now too?


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_A milli, a milli, a milli, a milli..........

Oh wow... That's the first song I listened to for testing.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Nice one Yoon. Do I need to upgrade my sound system now too?

Yeah, DUH!!!


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

Yowza!

_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_did you need to use an adapter to hook up the sub, or does the Bose unit already have RCA outs? 

x2, I'm curious how you integrated with the oddball Bose impedance.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Very nice Yoon. Now bring your car down to the Philly Cheesesteak Run so I can see/hear it in person. (and show my wife what I NEED to get).


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

For those that are curious about the wiring of aftermarket amp to factory Bose...
The black box thing you see next to the blue quick disconnect on my last picture is the line level converter to make things work. The RCA jacks go there. 
The blue thing is a snow plow quick disconnect using 4ga power and ground wires.
KB, lol


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

i wonder who the jerk is that installed this....


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_
The black box thing you see next to the blue quick disconnect on my last picture is the line level converter to make things work. The RCA jacks go there. 


info on the line level converter? i have the non-bose system. 
i had my sub+box+amp in my SUV, and used a navone converter to keep the stock HU. wondering if you used one of them too. 
i tried to do a quick disconnect system in the SUV too, but it ended up being too much of a pain for me to do. 
and i assume you took out the stock bose sub? 
lol, sorry for the questions, but you asked for it by doing this.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

stock sub is disconnected. 
i have the line level convertor tapped on to the factory sub wires


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_stock sub is disconnected. 
i have the line level convertor tapped on to the factory sub wires

Haha Dan!
Ok so everybody, this is the man who made this all happen.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice...i assume the false floor is mdf right?
what would the cost be to create another one? you can PM me if you don't want to post.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks cool. Although that's a hefty price to pay for a driver with xmax of less than 10mm. (that monster surround must be all looks, you don't need something that size for 10mm travel.) Maybe you could have removed the original trunk floor and somehow fit a traditional depth woofer onto the middle of the donut (with it flipped upside down, wouldn't that provide more clearance?)
Or a whole bunch of 5" woofers, which would provide more radiating surface and less doppler distortion.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Essentially this is a comparable woofer to a W6, but shrunk down to a smaller shell. nothing about this sub is "for looks". Since you seem like such an audio buff go listen to one and change your own mind.
the enclosure is 3/4" MDF and the vanity plate is 1/4" MDF
If you were to have a shop do this expect to pay about 300 or so in labor to build something similar


_Modified by eurotrsh at 4:06 PM 4-8-2009_


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (yoonskim)*








hah yah that song has alot of thump


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Nextman)*

Try same album, the song Comfortable from lil Wayne carter 3 album








Great song made with maybe a little too much bass








I used to think the 12" Alpine Type R subs I had on my mk4 was strong but yeah... Listen to it first, this thing will beat it with ease. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (LWNY)*

looks fantastic!


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

very clean....great work


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

Thanks ODY










_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_looks fantastic!

And I guess you are... Ms gotdubd?


----------



## christeb1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*

Quick question. I also have bose, am I able to disconnect the factory sub and use those wires to hook into my new amp? I'm having trouble finding the wires for the sub before they come out of the bose amp. I thought I also read somewhere that you could wire directly into the bose amp somehow, any ideas?
Thanks for your help,
christeb1


----------

